# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9.0] Copier/cloner/dupliquer/versionner un projet

## SoaB

Bonjour,

je ne connais rien en PB mais on me demande de maintenir une application PB.

En fait c'est 2 projets qui chaque anne augmente de version mais dont on doit garder chaque version.

L'anne dernire j'avais russi laborieusement  copier un projet pour crer une nouvelle version afin de pouvoir modifier les sources. 

cette anne j'ai l'impression de faire la mme chose mais ca plante.

Le 1er projet j'ai russi  le Build mais au dploiement il me met l'erreur suivante : 



> The current library list is different than the library list contained within this project. The project library list has been updated. Specify build options for  the updated list and try again


Bref un message qui ne veut rien dire pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas PB de plus ce langage a tellement la ct qu'on trouve absolument rien sur google ...

Concernant le 2eme projet pour le quel j'ai utilis la mme mthode que le 1er projet, ca ne compile mme pas. les erreurs que j'ai me font penser qu'il n'arrive pas  lier tous les fichiers puisqu'il ne reconnait pas des variables globales et ce qui est bizarre c'est que l'objet application est foireux, je ne peux pas faire un "Edit Source" dessus il me sort l'erreur :



> Is not the application object of the current target


Ma question est donc assez simple

Comment dupliquer, copier, cloner, versionner  un projet sous Power Builder 9.0 ?

----------


## SoaB

J'ai russi  trouver une mthode.

Voir en pice jointe le fichier Word pour le petit tutorial.

----------

